
Owning the Virgin Media Hub 3.0: The perfect place for a backdoor - wglb
https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/newsroom-and-events/blogs/2018/december/owning-the-virgin-media-hub-3.0-the-perfect-place-for-a-backdoor/
======
gcb0
there comes an update to Mirai.

